# Excel 2003, Network Drive, Disk is Full



## Little Blue (May 27, 2009)

Hi,

At work we've recently had to replace a freecom fsg server and decided to get a network drive with just a samba server since that's all we really needed it for, sharing files on our network. The 500GB new box seems to work well with most of our computers, however, we have a couple win98 machines that it doesn't seem to work that well with.

Specifically, how excel 2003 seems to deal with files on the drive. The issues we're having are:


If we drag and drop a file off the drive into excel, it has breaks the file up by the spaces, i.e., "hello world.xls" would be opened as "hello.xls" and "world.xls". This does not occur if we navigate in the open file dialog, so not a major issue.
More importantly, any excel files we open on there we are unable to save on there. We get a disk full error whenever we try to save, say, "hello world.xls" to the network drive, despite the fact that there's several hundred of GB free and there's no quota (the samba server doesn't even have users to set quota's on!). We can however save new files and copy files to and from the drive. This particular error seems to be fairly common judging by how many hits I get when I google it (though few are any use), I'm surprised we didn't see it before with the previous server we ran.

If any of this makes sense we would appreciate any suggestions for help!

Cheers


----------



## pcs365_13 (May 14, 2010)

Does same error happens while copying word, notepad or any other files to the network drive?

It might be a problem with workgroup or domain envirnoment. Is all workgroup or domain name are same? If its different than error might be occur due to authentication. Check it and let us know.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Sounds like a permissions issue. When you say that you're running a SAMBA server, can I assume you're running a linux box with SAMBA installed and configured? Also can I further assume you've basically set it up to have anonymous access? If that's the case then I'd look to see the permissions you've set on the shared folder. It would almost appear that you don't have modify permissions enabled on the share. You can create, but you can't modify. Normally if the drive is NOT available on the internet, nor exposed to it, you can usually give a VERY open set of permissions like 777 to it. Normally it would be something like this from the console:
chmod -R 777 directory


----------



## Little Blue (May 27, 2009)

pcs365_13 said:


> Does same error happens while copying word, notepad or any other files to the network drive?
> 
> It might be a problem with workgroup or domain envirnoment. Is all workgroup or domain name are same? If its different than error might be occur due to authentication. Check it and let us know.


Nope, word and notepad seem to work fine. Even copying the excel files too, its just saving excel files that were opened from the drive... Really confusing and really annoying... And its all on the same workgroup...



djaburg said:


> Sounds like a permissions issue. When you say that you're running a SAMBA server, can I assume you're running a linux box with SAMBA installed and configured? Also can I further assume you've basically set it up to have anonymous access? If that's the case then I'd look to see the permissions you've set on the shared folder. It would almost appear that you don't have modify permissions enabled on the share. You can create, but you can't modify. Normally if the drive is NOT available on the internet, nor exposed to it, you can usually give a VERY open set of permissions like 777 to it. Normally it would be something like this from the console:
> chmod -R 777 directory


Cheers for the reply. Unfortunately its very black box, the only access that I'm aware of is the configuration pages I get on port 80, which is quite limited. What directories are shared, some ftp server config (this is the only part that has user permissions!...), IP, and that's about it... A bit disappointing actually...


----------



## pcs365_13 (May 14, 2010)

Hi Little Blue,

Is the computer update to update? If yes, kindly uninstall the KB885250 patch and check it. 

Hope this helps.


----------

